# Barnsdale Tri-Star Wheels



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

01


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

02


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

03


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

04


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

05


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Wow!!!*

Very impressive, Capo.
Those are super nice looking wheels.
I'm impressed with the outstanding workmanship!
Of course, I would have to go with the 3 track system.  


Sag.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Could these be used to convert an '02 Hoyt Protec with 3000 limbs?


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Hey Sag,

Yep, the craftsmanship is top shelf - you would love these wheels.

I got the bow set up yesterday afternoon and I'm looking forward to shooting a few arrows through it tonight. Although it might be kind of strange after shooting 55% for so long. But hey, should be fun ... 



AKDoug,

I would love to try these wheels on a Protec. I have them set up on a 42" ATA Barnsdale Classic (28" true draw) and I'm going to give them a try on a 46" ATA Red Man bow this summer. So they should be okay on a Protec (3000) if there's enough room between the limbs for the wheels. Although, there are some concerns regarding Hoyt risers. Here's a thread that you should read before considering the conversion.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=61990


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

I played with these wheels on Dave's bow at the Great Lakes Sectionals. 

VERY nice!


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Well them look real nice!!

Now a few more questions...

I see one post that says 55% and another one that says 65% ... do they come in both?? Anything higer in the future??

If I swap them out with my Wendal cams will my draw weight go up?? ( normaly cam to round wheel it would)


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

centerx

I was referring to the 55% Red Man wheels in the second post. I've been shooting them for a long time now. The Tri-Star wheel uses the Red Man wheel geometry for the center string track and the Wedel geometry for the outer cable tracks.

To my knowledge, the Tri-Star wheels are currently available in 65% only. But a 55% module is planned in the future - not much demand for them right now.

Not too sure about a 75% module. My guess is that they will be available too cause there's plenty of guys out there that want them. It's more a matter of getting the parts machined and anodized. Everything should come together in a few months.

The Tri-Star wheel uses the #2 Wedel module. So you can save some money if you already have Wedel cams w/ the #2 module.

Don't know about the draw weight issue. Dave is still working out all of the combinations. I didn't lose or gain any weight when I went from Red Man wheels to Wedel cams. So I wouldn't expect a weight change from Wedel cams to Tri-Star wheels. But it would be best to get an answer form Dave on this question.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The adjustment range appears to be 0.0 - 0.5 - 1.0 - 1.5 - 2.0. Is that correct?

Do all sizes of base wheel use the same module or are the module sizes specific to the base wheel?

How many sizes of base wheel are there and what are the diameters?


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Jim

I'm not 100% sure about the answers to your questions so I'm reluctant to provide them.

But I do know that there are three wheel sizes, 2B, 2T/3B and 3B.

2B (bottom) is paired with 2T/3B (top) while 2T/3B (bottom) is paired with 3T (top).

That will give you two bow configurations with staggered wheel sizes. Of course you can match up each size wheel if you want the same size wheel top and bottom for another three bow configurations, e.g., 2B top and bottom.

Each slot on the module changes the draw length by 1/2 inch.

I believe that all three wheels use the same size Wedel module. But you need to check with Dave to confirm that.

I forget the wheel diameters. I'll measure two of them tonight.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

Those are some fine looking wheels Capo!


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

*New TRI-STAR Wheels*

The new Tri-Star wheels will be available in 4 staggared size configurations: 

1B........2.065 Dia
1T........2.450 " "
This set uses Stewarts #1 modules

2B........2.450 Dia
2T/3B...2.906 " "

2T/3B...
3B........3.5 Dia.
The above 2 sets/three sizes all use Stewarts#2 modules

4B........3.5 Dia.
4T.........4.088 Dia.
This set uses Stewarts #3 modules

As CAPO pointed out, you can also use these wheels in a standard 2 wheel(both the same size) configuration. Both wheels must use the same module.

The only sizes availale at this time are 2T, 2B/3T and 3T. 1T and 1B will be available in 4-5 weeks. Longer for the # 4's.

I buy the modules from Stewart. The let offs are the same as when used with the Wedel Cam, 55%, 65% and 75%. In the near future, I plan on making some softer wall modules.
When designing this wheel to use Stewarts' modules(with his permision), I wanted to have the wall be a little softer. To accomplish this, I positioned the module on the center wheel so when the draw force curve hits the valley, there is still some room to draw the bow farther into the wall. This means that the draw force curve starts to ramp up 1-2 lbs. before stopping on the wall. This creates an incredibly smooth draw over the top and a soft wall.

I know this won't answer all the questions but its a start.
Thanks,Dave


----------



## 9point (Aug 8, 2003)

*bardale bows*

Hi capo interesting wheels. Got a new Martin septer 3 last fall and can't seem to shoot it real well yet. Changed my shooting form from bent arm to straight and haven't quite masterd it. Sorry I ever changed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't seem to get back to where I was before the change. Anyway how much are these bows?


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Hi UltraShooter,

How's that DC-Pro shooting? ... 

Yeah they are fine looking. Finally got to shoot them tonight and boy they're sweet. Really forgiving and the back wall is nice too. It's like Dave said, there's just a little room up against the back wall to work the shot. 

Say, isn't it your turn to shoot my bow?? ... 



Hey 9point,

I hear you!!!!

Everyone tells me to push that arm out there but I was having a bugger of a time with it too...  .. I gave it a good try but I still can't get it right. And it was kind of like forcing everything out of alignment (lots of elbow pain too). So instead I'm looking for the sweet spot where I hold the steadiest. Holding steady is the secret to getting a clean release and beating the punch monster IMO... .. Besides, just because an arm doesn't look straight, doesn't mean that it's not - if you know what I mean.

That S-III is a sweet bow!!! 

You can shoot mine and compare it to yours when we hook up again on the field shoots this summer. Only seven weeks to go!!!! But who's counting – eh ....


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave,

Did you use the "staggered size" configuration at Vegas?

Say you wanted to put the Tri-Stars on a 41.25" A2A bow with a 30.5"-31.0" AMO DL....which size wheels would be best?

Is the limb-tip gap an issue? What is the width of the wheels? The limbs I would use them on would be...PSE recurve limbs, 60LB deflection with PSE V5 cams. Would there be a change in draw weight switching from the V5 to the Tri-Stars?

Larry


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Larry,
Yes, I used the staggered size at Vegas.
You would use the #3 wheels for that A2A. 
The PSE limbs are too narrow for the wheels with the standard bushings. They could be narrowed or the limbs could be widened. If you narrow the bushings, there could still be clearance issues with the cables. 
I don't have the data to predict weight loss/gain from the V5 wheels......................Dave


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

How about weight loss/gain going from the Wendals to the Wheels  

Thanks!


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Center,
There is no significant gain/loss in weight. This is comparing #2 wedels to #2 Tri-Star wheels. I have yet to make any other comparisons..........................Dave


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Dave,

I measured my PSE's limb tip gap...it's right at 0.900..give or take a couple thousands.

How wide is the Tri-Star assembly?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks cool


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

PSI-2,
You must have a set of the compression molded limbs. They will fit. The Tri-Star wheels are .830-.840 wide(across the bushings)
Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Dave check your PM.s


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

*Dave's Round Wheel*

I am shooting a round wheel that Dave built. It is a perfect wheel for someone who doesn't want a lot of let off. My bow built to 63 pounds and holds 28. The most impressive thing is the speed. Dave made the wheels with needle bearings and it is a shoot thru system that has no cable guard. The bow has an amazing one pound of friction. My draw length is 28 1/4" to the plunger and the draw weight is 63 pounds and the BRACE HEIGHT is 8 3/4". The bow shot a 350 grain arrow 270 FPS. The arrow was a 370 ACE with a 100 grain point. The 370 is the heaviest ACE made. I can easily shoot 280 FPS with an arrow that Easton suggests to be the correct spine. When Dave advertises the fastest wheel bow in the world...He's not exagerating.


Troy


----------



## durango12 (Jul 15, 2002)

*wheels*

hey wesley sounds like that bow is pretty quick. now why dont you get out and shoot it ? are you the chicken or the cow?
d12


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

How much for a set of cams????????


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

northshoremb,


Last I heard:

Cost is $110 per pair without modules and $170 with.


----------



## Perfect Score (May 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

what kind of draw length adjustability is there with these cams?
and how fine can it be made?


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

I had a chance to draw Dave’s new wheels at nationals this weekend… I have to say that these are quite nice. They feel …. Well like a round wheel. He says that they were designed with a “softer” wall. I thought they felt better then many “hard walled” cams on the market. 

Supposedly pretty good speed for a wheelie as well. I have to say I don’t think I have ever felt a round wheel bow with a wall and this one has it. 

Again I have to give it up for the Nitrous , Wendal and the Barnsdale cam systems. They are the most versatile cam systems in the world

PS 

Francis... over 2 inches at 1/2 inch increments is what I think I was told


----------

